# Puppies- 3 weeks old (picture heavy)



## amyscrazy (Jun 9, 2009)

I can't believe they are 3 wks already! They are starting to crawl around and even attempt to play :love1:

Family shot

















Celeste

























Astro

























Sol


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Aww, they're precious!! I can't believe they're 3 weeks already too - wow does time fly! They are gorgeous pups...but I think Celeste is my fav so far. Maybe because of her markings? But again, they all are beautiful!


----------



## MakNLFi (Jun 8, 2010)

OMG they are all so adorable!


----------



## amyscrazy (Jun 9, 2009)

I love Celeste too but Astro has my heart, he is just so kissable


----------



## LovesMyPups (Apr 18, 2010)

Such pretty pups! 
But Astro makes me smile. He's gorgeous!


----------



## bubachi (Aug 5, 2010)

oh my gosh! those puppies are so cute and gorgeous.
totaly fallen for celeste! <3


----------



## amyscrazy (Jun 9, 2009)

Thank you all, I love them too!


----------



## Guess (Sep 23, 2009)

Astro is SO cuute!! Of course, they all are! But AWH!! :3

they are growing up too fast!! It seems like they were just born.


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Amy they're lovely Luna looks so content and soooo clean they all look immaculate it's lovely congrats


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

Awww such sweet little things! They are all gorgeous!

I couldnt choose between them, I'd have to have them all hahaha x


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

They are all gorgeous! x


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

Ahhh.....look at how big they are getting. Oh....I love them all, but ohhh Celeste!!!! Be still my heart!! 

Lori


----------



## HollieC (Dec 29, 2009)

Aw I want one!!! Their little pink noses are too cute! Will htey stay like that or develop pigment?


----------



## lorri (Dec 5, 2009)

wow havent they grown, they are so cute, i love them all. xxx


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Aw what beautiful little pups! :love7:


----------



## amyscrazy (Jun 9, 2009)

HollieC said:


> Aw I want one!!! Their little pink noses are too cute! Will htey stay like that or develop pigment?



They are all starting to get pigment on their noses and mouth. It is cute and spotted right now


----------



## sugarbaby (Dec 21, 2009)

nawwwww they are gorgeous  they grow so fast


----------



## Amanda Kennedy (Nov 5, 2008)

i couldnt pick one, beautiful amy


----------



## chi's R me (Jun 30, 2009)

Don't you love how the little ears start to stick out. Beautiful pups.


----------



## JRZL (Jul 10, 2009)

omg they are beautiful!!


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

awwwww they are just soooo cute ours just opened eyes today i love astro too but they are all darling xxxx


----------



## xSamanthax (Jun 3, 2010)

Awww they are so gorgeous!


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Gorgeous!!! I love them all.
Just pop celeste in a mailer and i'll pm you my address!


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

beautiful pups! Astro is my favorite


----------



## lorri (Dec 5, 2009)

i think we need more pictures !!!!!!!!


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Wow! 3 weeks! how long have i been!! Glad everything went safely and they are looking lovely !How many boys/girls did you get?


----------



## amyscrazy (Jun 9, 2009)

OurCheekyChihuahuas said:


> Wow! 3 weeks! how long have i been!! Glad everything went safely and they are looking lovely !How many boys/girls did you get?



Thank you, they are just the fatest little things. We have 2 boys and 1 girl


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Aww COngrats!


----------

